# Lamiglas Kayak Rods



## Fish Bait (Feb 10, 2003)

Does anyone know anything about the Lamigals Kayak series fishing rods?


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Fish Bait said:


> Does anyone know anything about the Lamigals Kayak series fishing rods?


i know that alot of the northern guys that fish for stripers love em..lami has a great rep.


Jesse


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Chump, where you at? Didn't you buy this rod a couple weeks ago??


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Fish Bait said:


> Does anyone know anything about the Lamigals Kayak series fishing rods?


I know that the butts are WAY too long for practical use in a kayak.... Who ever labled those " 'Yak rods", ain't never 'Yak fished...


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

Yes, I did buy it. But I can't give a review to a rod that I've never used. Haven't been fishing for a while now. The rod is still sitting there in the wrapper. So, about all I can say right now is that it looks good, that I bought it based on the Lami reputation, and that it is light for it's size.

Sorry,
Chump


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

You want me to test it out for you?


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

okimavich said:


> You want me to test it out for you?


Hahaha. Might as well since I won't be using it for a bit.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

My first impression of the rod is that it was designed to throw big lures at big fish. It's a big rod and the butt section looks like it was designed to be held against your belt area while you play the fish. It's certainly not a finess rod and the long butt section may make it difficult to cast all day long IMHO.


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

They were designed by west coast bait and vertical jig kayak fisherman. Fisherman uses them shoot him a pm.


----------



## Fish Bait (Feb 10, 2003)

Fishbait, which of the rods are you describing?


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Fish Bait said:


> Fishbait, which of the rods are you describing?


This was actually Chump's rod. Chump, could you post up your model number.


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

I've got the LK 7620 S. But like I said, I've yet to use it so I really can't give a review on it.

Thanks,
Chump


----------



## TugCapn (Jun 18, 2007)

*Shimano Teremar Series....Try Em*



chump said:


> I've got the LK 7620 S. But like I said, I've yet to use it so I really can't give a review on it.
> 
> Thanks,
> Chump


I believe the guy I fish with has that rod. Good action, alittle stiff below bottom eye for me though. He tried my Shimano Teremar Series rod and liked it alot so it just depends what your targeting with it......PEACE OUT


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

TugCapn said:


> I believe the guy I fish with has that rod. Good action, alittle stiff below bottom eye for me though. He tried my Shimano Teremar Series rod and liked it alot so it just depends what your targeting with it......PEACE OUT


Hey Tug,

I'm hoping I'll like the rod, but yes, it is a bit overkill for where we usually fish. Mostly snapper blues and flounders. I can see someone in your neck of the woods needing to turn a bull red, but here, unless I can hooking into a striped one, it's a bit heavy for the snapper blues. I have held the Terramar. I believe Okimavich has one. It is a very nice rod. 

Thanks,
Chump


----------



## Fish Bait (Feb 10, 2003)

chump said:


> I've got the LK 7620 S. But like I said, I've yet to use it so I really can't give a review on it.


That’s the rod I wanted but in the casting version. 

What I’m looking for is a rod for casting lures and swimbaits in the 1 to 11/2 oz range. Any recommendations?


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

Hey FB,

I actually like the BPS Inshore Extremes a lot. I was going to get another one for the yak, but thought I'd splurge a bit. They have one that's rated something like 3/4 to 2 oz or something. 

Thanks,
Chump


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Getting a lot of distance has not been much of an issue for me from my yak, so I use a 6'6" MH fast action Daiwa LT series rod. I've had no problems throwing a 1oz bucktail with it even though it is not rated for that much weight. Since i'm out there casting and holding my rod all night, weight was a big factor is deciding which rod to choose.


----------

